# Super Moon



## Terry D (Nov 19, 2016)

A little late, but here are a few shots of Monday's Super Moon.

The low clouds to my east made for some very moody opening pics.

   
Once the moon cleared the trees and clouds I could expose for more detail.
   
These two may eventually get a more well exposed moon photoshopped in.
 

Finally, a close crop of the super moon itself.


----------



## PiP (Nov 19, 2016)

Great shots, Terry. I particularly like the atmospheric colours of the top four...

The cropped image of the supermoon is amazing.


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 19, 2016)

Amazing photographs Terry I did not get the chance to see the super moon properly so really happy to have seen your images.


----------



## escorial (Nov 19, 2016)

feel like howlin..cool


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 22, 2016)

Fabulous photos, Terry... I would frame and hang any or all of them... the first 4 are my favorite shots though... moody and dramatic...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 22, 2016)

Holy cow, those are gorgeous, Terry!


----------



## Robbie (Nov 22, 2016)

Wish I could have each phase through your amazing eyes. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2016)

Those are well shot, Terry.  I agree that the first four are really dramatic.


----------



## sas (Dec 2, 2016)

For myself it is the first four that resonate. My granddaughter grabbed her camera and took a few shots, too. When she asked what I thought, I truthfully told her that a sole moon without reference or background held little interest. Thanks for sharing yours &  I will share them with her as an example.


----------



## sigmadog (Dec 29, 2016)

Wonderful shots. So real they make the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Oh, wait, that's me turning into a werewolf!


----------

